# Drop g# songs?



## psychosphere95 (Feb 1, 2015)

I like keeping my seven in drop g# for the stuff i write, does anyone know any good songs that are in that tuning?


----------



## the hot tuna (Feb 1, 2015)

Periphery has all kinds of songs in G#


----------



## FretsOnFyre (Feb 1, 2015)

Definitely check out Periphery, all of their seven string songs are in drop G#. Some of my favorites are:

[YOUTUBEVID]watch?v=amfcHi1ZBSs[/YOUTUBEVID]

[YOUTUBEVID]watch?v=cLeIz0VE83M[/YOUTUBEVID]

[YOUTUBEVID]watch?v=9VURtvVKyGU[/YOUTUBEVID]



EDIT: Also, I just saw your username...
[YOUTUBEVID]watch?v=zRBkVp_bB_E[/YOUTUBEVID]


----------



## the hot tuna (Feb 1, 2015)

They also have a song called psychosphere which is interesting considering your name.


----------



## Spacestationfive (Feb 1, 2015)

I thought all those Periphery songs were in drop Ab!


----------



## that short guy (Feb 1, 2015)

Spacestationfive said:


> I thought all those Periphery songs were in drop Ab!



... can't tell if you're being funny or legit don't know that they're the same thing lol


----------



## beerandbeards (Feb 1, 2015)

Bbbb actually.


----------



## Semi-pro (Feb 2, 2015)

I wonder how complicated it was to talk about different keys hundreds of years before the hashtag was invented..? 








Hurrrdurrr!


----------



## -TesseracT- (Feb 2, 2015)

The Contortionist
Intervals
Uneven Structure


----------



## TheWarAgainstTime (Feb 2, 2015)

Impending Doom has a few songs in G#/Ab, but they also use a Morpheus drop tune pedal on certain sections to go down to F#/Gb


----------



## Mordecai (Feb 2, 2015)

The Acacia Strain's dead walk album was in G#/Ab. 

my band also tunes in G#

facebook.com/seekshelterband


its a great tuning to play in.


----------



## Bearitone (Feb 2, 2015)

Kublai Khan's latest album is all in Drop G#. Its all really simple, really heavy, really fun to play if you're into the newer hardcore style they have goin on


----------



## CaptainD00M (Feb 2, 2015)

I don't know which but apparently [Edit: deleted] After the Burial has some on one album.

Sorry I couldn't be more specific.

Off topic:
I was thinking of starting a '7 String B Standard Tuning Love' thread. 
Not because I wanna hate on drop tunings, more because it feels like it doesn't get the love it used to. At least not on forums.


----------



## lucasreis (Feb 2, 2015)

Monuments has some songs in drop G# like Regenerate, Love & Death entire record is in Drop G#, some songs on American Head Charge's record The Feeding are also in G#, listen to the song Ridicule, for example.


----------



## Oreo_Death (Feb 2, 2015)

Good chunk of After the Burial 7-string songs are in G# (My Frailty, A Steady Decline, Pendulum to name a few), Volumes (The Columbian Faction and Via that I know of),


----------



## -TesseracT- (Feb 3, 2015)

CaptainD00M said:


> I don't know which but apparently some of TesseracTs songs are in Drop G#



Actually those are in G#-F-A#-D#-F-A#-D#


----------



## CaptainD00M (Feb 3, 2015)

-TesseracT- said:


> Actually those are in G#-F-A#-D#-F-A#-D#



Thanks, I don't really listen to them much, I just recall reading it somewhere. As my comment suggests I don't really venture beyond the realm of B standard and on rare occasions when the moon turns blue, drop A.


----------

